# More UGI?



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey is anyone planning on buying new stuff from the US? I need to buy some things off Chad and I would like to share shipping costs...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hey is anyone planning on buying new stuff from the US? I need to buy some things off Chad and I would like to share shipping costs...


I'll let you know... I want some decent skewers and a Titec Retarder


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'll let you know... I want some decent skewers and a Titec Retarder


I'm not sure my skewers are up to the forces of the Maggies. I had to really crank them down to stop a weird creaking noise. I'm thinking of Hope or Salsa. What about you?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm not sure my skewers are up to the forces of the Maggies. I had to really crank them down to stop a weird creaking noise. I'm thinking of Hope or Salsa. What about you?


Same here... but Shimanos are taking the beating so far. They look fugly, though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Actually more leaned to Salsa's... 

Rene's Hopes are always smooth to operate and blingy, but they squeak when opened or close. The cam seat is brass, so it's supposed not to do so. Not bad, but annoying in a multibucks skewer... 

I was also thinking Speedcific... but I just scratched them off my list after your post.

What about FSA's Scatto?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm leaning towards salsa. My hope seat skewer is 31.8, but apparently mine is one of the Burners with a 32 seat tube. No wonder it was so hard to put on. Hope don't make a 32, but Salsa do. So, I think I'll get a matching set from them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok stop talking about skewers, I just wanna know who is thinking in buying..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I want to buy a tire :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, we need some more people... come on, unleash your credit cards


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You guys are two already... sharing needs just one more person that one. See... fi you wouldn't have skipped your math classes, you'd have noticed that between you two, you can share shipping by half each.  

I dunno... still waiting on a response from Chad on something.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah but shipping of his tire and my stuff is 40 bucks, its even better with a third person, especially if they order something expensive but light/small


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Actually more leaned to Salsa's...
> 
> Rene's Hopes are always smooth to operate and blingy, but they squeak when opened or close. The cam seat is brass, so it's supposed not to do so. Not bad, but annoying in a multibucks skewer...
> 
> ...


Just one detail, Rene.. do consider that the Salsas have a small busing inside the cam that causes them to requires tightening them a bit more after some time (a year or so)

I read this on a German mag and then I asked a mate that has had them for about 18 months and he told me that they have been starting to do that a bit...

I have a Hope rear qr on the 575 and no squeaking..i did grease it when installing it though


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Just one detail, Rene.. do consider that the Salsas have a small busing inside the cam that causes them to requires tightening them a bit more after some time (a year or so)
> 
> I read this on a German mag and then I asked a mate that has had them for about 18 months and he told me that they have been starting to do that a bit...
> 
> I have a Hope rear qr on the 575 and no squeaking..i did grease it when installing it though


Thanks, Cris!!

But I don't feel like looking after another part of the bike more. I'll stick with my Shimanos, whose only sin is to look for sheit. They have been perfect... no greasing, no retightening, no loosening, no anything. Stupid simple thing that works and they're so cheap that I feel guilty.

Hopes are nice, though. May reconsider down the line... I'm still looking after the Titec seatpost...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Thanks, Cris!!
> 
> But I don't feel like looking after another part of the bike more. I'll stick with my Shimanos, whose only sin is to look for sheit. They have been perfect... no greasing, no retightening, no loosening, no anything. Stupid simple thing that works and they're so cheap that I feel guilty.
> 
> Hopes are nice, though. May reconsider down the line... I'm still looking after the Titec seatpost...


yeah.. the Shimanos are great... I only got the Hope because I sold the skewers with the XT wheels that were replaced by the pro 2s (and the skewer matches the hubs ) .... I still have shimanos on the SS and no complains...

I suppose the seatpost is a top priority to overcome the interrupted seattube on the Pearl...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> I suppose the seatpost is a top priority to overcome the interrupted seattube on the Pearl...


Yes it is... I still have a good 6"-7" of seatpost showing at the lowest position on the already tall 19.25" seat tube.

As I grow older, I need more help going down.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

So you are in for the shipment warp? You cant say no to a Titec seatpost!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Come onnn warp. :madmax: 

The shipping would not be split half and half. The shipping for his stuff alone is like 10 - 15 bucks, while the shipping for my tire is like 30. 
That would be 70 bucks for one tire. No thanks :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'll let you know as soon as Chad comes back to me... If the price is right (and I'm sure it will) most probably I'll go for it.

I just hope the Thomson sells out.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay Warp!

Just to hijack my own thread a bit, I just read a guide for the 2006 66 SL and now I understand it perfectly. Aparently both positive chambers must be equal so they balance the damping and the spring rate. Also I found out that the negative pressure must be 3 times the possitive pressure and that progressivity is adjusted by the compression and PAR (Par affects a little bit the whole stroke but mostly the last 1.3 inches of travel)

I ran it on Sunday morning with 35 PSI in Doppio +, 90 PSI in Doppio -, 5PSI in PAR and 0 in RC2 and it seemed veru progressive and responsive, but the plushness and sensitivity was a bit affected. 

I'm gonna fiddle with the compression a bit and with the PAR...

Also it said it was recommended to run 5WT oil as it helps out with the adjustments and striction.
I think I'll buy the Finish Like 5WT oil and change it next week... Ritopc do you have the tool to open the top caps?

Lets see after the tuneup how it performs in Chiluca.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Okay Warp!
> 
> Just to hijack my own thread a bit, I just read a guide for the 2006 66 SL and now I understand it perfectly. Aparently both positive chambers must be equal so they balance the damping and the spring rate. Also I found out that the negative pressure must be 3 times the possitive pressure and that progressivity is adjusted by the compression and PAR (Par affects a little bit the whole stroke but mostly the last 1.3 inches of travel)
> 
> ...


Lets see....
Me: 0 in right leg preload, 0 in left leg preload, 0 clicks in both compressions
Set rebound to taste


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Also it said it was recommended to run 5WT oil as it helps out with the adjustments and striction.
> I think I'll buy the Finish Like 5WT oil and change it next week... Ritopc do you have the tool to open the top caps?
> 
> Lets see after the tuneup how it performs in Chiluca.


5wt sounds about right for the damper, as we weigh in below the average...

But for the Doppio side, a heavier oil will be better... it will stay put more time on the upper bushing with the little oil in that leg.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Lets see....
> Me: 0 in right leg preload, 0 in left leg preload, 0 clicks in both compressions
> Set rebound to taste


Lets see

Mine:
300 grams lighter
150 bucks cheaper
best air big hit fork made (search)
Love the feel over coil


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> 5wt sounds about right for the damper, as we weigh in below the average...
> 
> But for the Doppio side, a heavier oil will be better... it will stay put more time on the upper bushing with the little oil in that leg.


What about mine?? Would 5wt oil be nice?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Lets see
> 
> Mine:
> 300 grams lighter
> ...


Mine: 
300 grams burlier
150 bucks newer
not an air fork

uuuuuuuu


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Mine:
> 300 grams burlier
> 150 bucks newer
> not an air fork
> ...


Please slap yourself. Twice. :nono:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

hey chicosyo quiero un cierre para poste de asiento hope ***** y creo voy a necesitar manubrio y su postecito... pero de inicio cuenten conmigo para un cierre de seatpost hope rules! 
p.d. igual un poste thompson


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

hey chicosyo quiero un cierre para poste de asiento hope ***** y creo voy a necesitar manubrio y su postecito... pero de inicio cuenten conmigo para un cierre de seatpost hope rules! 
p.d. igual un poste thompson  

saludos!!

CJS


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> hey chicosyo quiero un cierre para poste de asiento hope ***** y creo voy a necesitar manubrio y su postecito... pero de inicio cuenten conmigo para un cierre de seatpost hope rules!
> p.d. igual un poste thompson


Uuuu suena bien. Y checaste que chad si lo tiene?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si chad lo tiene solo dime exactamente que es para que vayamos haciendo un envio grande y te aviso de cuanto sale tu parte.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

:lol:

does chad sell pizza? 
hahahahahaha







sorry... couldn't resist


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> :lol:
> 
> does chad sell pizza?
> hahahahahaha
> ...


BANZOR

Warp, could you do the honours?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp, could you do the honours?


He's got a bright red dot on his forehead from my laser gunsight... And my finger's on the trigger... he knows that.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

FxFvD said:


> :lol:
> 
> does chad sell pizza?
> hahahahahaha
> ...


Yeah he does. Just dont order it on christmas time. When sepomex finally delivers it, it will have a lot of fungii in it. Unless you like that sort of thing...

mmmm fungi. plenty of it in mi camelbak


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Okay Warp!
> 
> Just to hijack my own thread a bit, I just read a guide for the 2006 66 SL and now I understand it perfectly. Aparently both positive chambers must be equal so they balance the damping and the spring rate. Also I found out that the negative pressure must be 3 times the possitive pressure and that progressivity is adjusted by the compression and PAR (Par affects a little bit the whole stroke but mostly the last 1.3 inches of travel)
> 
> ...


yup, i have the tool. Warp´s and mine, they are different, Warps sits tight and mine has a lil´play; you don´t need to use a mallet though. I will take both and you chosse (if warps agree). just as a comment they cost like 40 pesos, it is a good investment if you are gonna mess with the fork regurarly (sp?)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, where can I buy one? Benotto I guess?

Thats the only tool required for changing the oil in a 66 right? Apart from the spanner to remove the botton nuts... I have a guide and it looks pretty simple...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Wow, where can I buy one? Benotto I guess?
> 
> Thats the only tool required for changing the oil in a 66 right? Apart from the spanner to remove the botton nuts... I have a guide and it looks pretty simple...


I think it depends if you just want to change the oil or if you want to clean up the internals, right?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont think so, the one that Warp has is to open the top caps and drain oil but with the spanner you remove the cartridges so you can clean everything and cycle them.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Wow, where can I buy one? Benotto I guess?
> 
> Thats the only tool required for changing the oil in a 66 right? Apart from the spanner to remove the botton nuts... I have a guide and it looks pretty simple...


Yup, Benotto

$44 for the FR-5 (the one I have), dunno how much for the FR-1 (warp's tool)

FR-5 has narrower "dientes", so it can go further down into the caps, no need to use a mallet yet it doesn't fit snug (however is the one people recommends)

FR-1 has wider "dientes" but shallower. You have to use a mallet to get it in and it will never go to deep into the caps, yet it doesn't have to as you don't need apply too much force, if any, on the caps.. I have no idea how much this go for.

545, I think that you do not need any other special tool to overhaul the 66, at least on the RC2x:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> mmmm fungi. plenty of it in mi camelbak


[TIP]Throw a couple of denture cleaning tablets in[/TIP]


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm off the Deali-O, lads.

Broke my eyeglasses last night trying to fix them after Mini-Warp played with them.

That one's gonna hurt like a brand new high end fork. :bluefrown::cryin:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I might get something from Chad, it is really small and a lil' heavy. I´m just waiting for Chad to answer an email. Will know for sure on Monday.


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, last week in snt my rim was severly damaged while attempting to jump across the 4x's tabletop...it was a complete loss (r.i.p rim).
I was told by an anonimous person (545) that Warp had knowledge about the Alex rims, I was hoping that you could give some advice on which one to buy and where to buy it as long as it remains below the 300 pesos price. TY...peace out......


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Perromtb said:


> Hi, last week in snt my rim was severly damaged while attempting to jump across the 4x's tabletop...it was a complete loss (r.i.p rim).
> I was told by an anonimous person (545) that Warp had knowledge about the Alex rims, I was hoping that you could give some advice on which one to buy and where to buy it as long as it remains below the 300 pesos price. TY...peace out......


DP20 or Supra DH...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DP20 for your budget, SupraDH is more expensive.


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, I will check em out.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> DP20 for your budget, SupraDH is more expensive.


Not much difference in price, to be honest. Still cheaper than Mavic/Sun and quality way above Vuelta.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Waaarp
check yo pms


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

oh i haven't realised until now in hoily week hahaha semana santa i'm going to potrero chico in monterrey an maybe i'm going to laredo some days although i don't think im staying at laredo maybe there are some mtb shops ore something like that


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm about to order with chad so if you want something smallish and light then PM me right away.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

My front tire died, so I need to buy another tire.

Anyone of you guys know a place where they sell Maxxis or another good brand dh tires? In all of the places Ive phoned they only have XC tires (2.10 width)

And what do you think about the Specialized Enduros? How thick do they come? I found a shop where they have them for pretty cheap in 2.20...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

2.20 is too small even if specialized runs wider...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> 2.20 is too small even if specialized runs wider...


I read that spec 2.3 tires are as wide as Maxxis 2.5...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I read that spec 2.3 tires are as wide as Maxxis 2.5...


Somewhere in mtbr-land I've read that for 2007 Spech is making their tires the size they say they are, so probably a 2.3 will be a 2.3.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I read that spec 2.3 tires are as wide as Maxxis 2.5...


Maxxis 2.35" and 2.5" are really tiny.

The Swampthing 2.35" that I borrowed from 545 was just a hair (almost literally) bigger than a Kenda 2.1" and a Spesh 2.0".

My Spesh 2.0" are taller than the Rampage 2.35" (which averages around 2.25"), being 2.09" real.

The Enduro 2.2 is a HUGE tyre ... It's close to a REAL 2.4"

The only Maxxis I've seen that live up to their clamed size are the ADvantage and the Crossmark. The DH tyres are really lame and heavy. They may be of a durable casing, but the rubber is too soft and not as grippy as Kenda's Stick-E.

No doubt Maxxis are good, but there are many good tyres out there.

Don't compare yourselves to DH'ers who are 200 pounds... :nono:

You can get away with lighter tyres that will work more in your advantage. Don't need to go weight weenie, either.

545... The Enduro (the new style, the old style was lame, make a search on those two) is a nice and dominant front tyre. Some guy on the Titus forum (FM) has one on the front and swears by it. He rides the PNW and often hits Whistler. He pairs it with a High Roller 2.35" on the back.

For the rear, the Nokian NBX 2.3" should be a fine mate. A bit small, but has a high volume and nice handling characteristics. Abel has them around 300 pesos in DH casing (I think, it's the wire bead one).

Transvision Satelite has some cheapo Mobsters in DH casing. Expect to pay 200 bucks.

Oh, Tiogas Factory DH's are nice... nothing blingy or espectacular, but they're not bad... Consider them like Shimano brakes... Nothing shiny, but effective.

Visit Shiggy's site for some info on different tyres.

Almost anything will steer better than the Motoraptors. I know from experience.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> The Enduro 2.2 is a HUGE tyre ... It's close to a REAL 2.4"
> 
> The only Maxxis I've seen that live up to their clamed size are the ADvantage and the Crossmark. The DH tyres are really lame and heavy. They may be of a durable casing, but the rubber is too soft and not as grippy as Kenda's Stick-E.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...
The store I called has the Enduro 2.2 in 350 pesos. Thanks for the advice rzozaya. I dont think that the store will have the 07 models, although I will check.

I read some threads about the Enduros, and most of them conluded that they were a piece of sh1t. However, these threads were one or 2 years old, so maybe they were talking about the old style enduros...

I will call Transvision to ask about the Mobsters. Right now I am leaning towards them (cheaper, dh casing) , although I am considering what you said warp. This is going to be a front tire, so I maybe dont really need a big heavy dh tire there, since Ive had like 1 front flat with normal Motoraptors. If this was going on the rear, I would definitely get a dh tire.
Would the mobsters be much heavier than the Enduros?? My front end is heavy enough..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It depends on rim with as well Warp, with my Ex729 the 2.5 maxxis become a REAL 2.5 as well as other tire brands. I've heard nothing but bad things on Spesh tires and I personally will stick with Maxxis and Kenda.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmm...
> The store I called has the Enduro 2.2 in 350 pesos. Thanks for the advice rzozaya. I dont think that the store will have the 07 models, although I will check.
> 
> I read some threads about the Enduros, and most of them conluded that they were a piece of sh1t. However, these threads were one or 2 years old, so maybe they were talking about the old style enduros...
> ...


PM this guy FM.

He's pretty accessible and the Enduro is the choice of several riders in the Pacific Northwest (Seattle, BC).

Check this out... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=219487&highlight=enduro

I was wrong, he's talking the Enduro 2.4"-

The old Enduro sucked big time unless on the rear. The newer is different.

Maxxis are heavy in DH casing close to a full kilo. The Enduro should be lighter but don't expect to save a pound.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> My front tire died, so I need to buy another tire.
> 
> Anyone of you guys know a place where they sell Maxxis or another good brand dh tires? In all of the places Ive phoned they only have XC tires (2.10 width)
> 
> And what do you think about the Specialized Enduros? How thick do they come? I found a shop where they have them for pretty cheap in 2.20...


I have a nokian's NBX 2.35. You can use it if u want to while you get a new wheel. Lemme know.

BTW, you missed a hell of a ride today. Luiggui show us "el mirador" which included an extra 200m vertical (according to Luiggui) and another extra 1-1.5 km of fast and twisty DH.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm this is a bit f*cked up...
I called transvision an asked about the mobsters. As you said warp, the 2.35 are selling for 200 - 220 pesos. I asked about the 2.5 and to my surprise, they cost 520 pesos   
I called bicimaniacos and had the same luck...

A spec 2.2 is larger than a Maxxis 2.35, right??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I have a nokian's NBX 2.35. You can use it if u want to while you get a new wheel. Lemme know.
> 
> BTW, you missed a hell of a ride today. Luiggui show us "el mirador" which included an extra 200m vertical (according to Luiggui) and another extra 1-1.5 km of fast and twisty DH.


I really wanted to go.... On sunday we should do that trail.

About the tires, I bought a very used IRC Kujo Dh to use temporarily. Its pretty damn 
sh!tty, but it means that I can ride.
At least it says "pinch flat resistant" on the fugly red-brown coloured sidewall


----------

